

Ask HN: Is Offer HN Dead? - il

So news.ycombinator.com/offers is dead, and I haven't seen any Offer HN threads anywhere recently.<p>Was Offer HN just an extremely short-lived HN meme, or has it simply changed or moved elsewhere?
======
RDDavies
I'm still following up on all of the people who replied to my first offer :).

I offered free front-end development. I received ~50 or so requests for help.
I replied to the 35 or so of them that were written in a form of English I
could understand. Probably 20 of those replied back. I'm actively undertaking
work for five or so of them right now.

------
jaspalsawhney
I also was helping someone do UX modeling. If anyone needs help - feel free to
let me know.

jaspal.sawhney@gmail.com

